# Cheaper OEM Nissan GTR parts



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi all,

Just thought I would let you know that I can get most OEM Nissan parts cheaper through contacts I have in the USA and Japan. I've been very suprised lately at the difference in some of the parts, normal high cost of living in the UK!

Give me a shout if you need anything.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Giz a price on a full set of rear screen seals and trims for an R33 GTR will ya


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Giz a price on a full set of rear screen seals and trims for an R33 GTR will ya


Sorry mate, I meant R35 GTR parts.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You ficking bastard.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> You ficking bastard.


No problem.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great news mate. Thanks for letting us know :bowdown1:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

How much for a set of front brake discs mate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully Paul will agree and can also recommend/supply - there are way better options than OEM brake discs available yet at competitive cost.

Protegimus


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Passenger side, the piece of leather the air vents go through. I some how got a scuff mark on there close to the nearside vent


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Paul can you get the window seal for the drivers side? Pm me price please


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

New Reg said:


> How much for a set of front brake discs mate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'd recommend these over stock AP Racing and if you need pads Porterfield R4S fast road compound for road or R4 race for track use. Superb pads these, we've been using them for years on all our race, Time Attack and fast road applications. Brake Upgrades

Any questions just ask.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

New Reg said:


> How much for a set of front brake discs mate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you get a price from Tim re the APs ?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Can anyone wants parts, email me at [email protected] with pictures ideally just to make sure we get the correct parts.

Ta


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Sinth said:


> Paul can you get the window seal for the drivers side? Pm me price please


Crikey mate is that wear & tear or something else happened with that?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Hellski said:


> Crikey mate is that wear & tear or something else happened with that?


Looks like it's been chewed by the dog :chuckle:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha . It was one of the bargaining points when i bought my gtr. Only problem is that piece of rubber is bloody expensive. Should've bargained more!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that I can get most OEM Nissan parts cheaper through contacts I have in the USA and Japan. I've been very suprised lately at the difference in some of the parts, normal high cost of living in the UK!
> 
> ...


Good to know :thumbsup:

Bit off topic but did you get a price on the anodised coolant tanks?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

sinth 

i may have that rubber


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> Good to know :thumbsup:
> 
> Bit off topic but did you get a price on the anodised coolant tanks?


I'm having them professionally painted instead, anodising was to costly. Available early part of next week, £216 inc VAT if you want one.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Paul Whiffin said:


> I'm having them professionally painted instead, anodising was to costly. Available early part of next week, £216 inc VAT if you want one.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Would you be able to post pics up once you've recieved them. Are a they gloss or matte black finish? Gloss would be better for me but anythings better than the crappy plastic oem one and at that price :clap:


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> Would you be able to post pics up once you've recieved them. Are a they gloss or matte black finish? Gloss would be better for me but anythings better than the crappy plastic oem one and at that price :clap:


They are going to be a satin matt finish, the best in my eyes.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Bly me, just checked out the price for the 2012 inlet pipes from Nissan UK, £2340 inc VAT!! What a rip off, why are these parts so expensive in the UK!?


Anyway, I can do the larger 2012 inlet pipes for £420 inc VAT, anyone interested?


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Satin Matte? isn't it one or the other?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Eadon said:


> Satin Matte? isn't it one or the other?


No.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Paul, can these parts be shipped direct from Japan or USA to Australia?


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> No.


So what's satin matte then? Something inbetween?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm not quite ready to move on this yet, but can you put a package together for a MY12 front end conversion for the 09/10 cars?

Following parts I believe are required (left out the front lip as probably would look at aftermarket option)

DBA front bumper skin-----------------part# FBM22-KB60H
DBA outer grill (w/ chrome lining)----part# 62256-KB50C
DBA top mesh grill----------------------part# 62256-KB50A
DBA lower mesh grill-------------------part# 62256-KB50B
DBA tow hook cover------------------- part# 622A0-KB50A
DBA oil cooler duct---------------------part# 21468-KB50C
DBA day light running lamp kit-------part# Bundle SKU: GTR-2012DRLKIT


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

ossie cossie said:


> Paul, can these parts be shipped direct from Japan or USA to Australia?


I can yes, not a problem.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

alloy said:


> I'm not quite ready to move on this yet, but can you put a package together for a MY12 front end conversion for the 09/10 cars?
> 
> Following parts I believe are required (left out the front lip as probably would look at aftermarket option)
> 
> ...


Would also be interested in what this works out at. I think that in north america the GTRR website has a price for all this and i was nearly £4k if memory serves.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> Would also be interested in what this works out at. I think that in north america the GTRR website has a price for all this and i was nearly £4k if memory serves.


I'm on the case.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Interested in how much the DBA rear diffuser is


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

How much are Lambda sensors Paul?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013 car is supposed to have a revised sump pan with baffle, how much for this sump pan?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

How about some Nissan car mats, £110 inc VAT plus delivery if required.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Interested in how much the DBA rear diffuser is





Paul Whiffin said:


> How about some Nissan car mats, £110 inc VAT plus delivery if required.


I dont think they'll look any good flapping off the back of the car.

Thanks though


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought you said cheap parts?

The matts are cheaper on ebay with free delivery.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-GT...rParts_SM&fits=Model:GT-R&hash=item46065efec6


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

honda_pilot said:


> Thought you said cheap parts?
> 
> The matts are cheaper on ebay with free delivery.
> 
> Nissan GTR/GT-R Genuine Car Floor Mats Luxury Tailored Front+Rear Set of 4 | eBay


Well, I cant beat that price, this particular part is from Nissan UK, no cheaper than abroad unfortunately.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Interested in how much the DBA rear diffuser is


Not cheap this one! I haven't checked the price in the UK but from the states I can do it for £3120 inc VAT.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

alloy said:


> I'm not quite ready to move on this yet, but can you put a package together for a MY12 front end conversion for the 09/10 cars?
> 
> Following parts I believe are required (left out the front lip as probably would look at aftermarket option)
> 
> ...


Whats your email address and I'll email you a quote for all of this?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Can you post it up. Interested in a price as well


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Can you post it up. Interested in a price as well


Email me at [email protected]


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

can you get hold of a full set of the MY2012/2013 climate control/radio/temp dials on the front panel?


I understand the look a bit nicer than the 2009/2010 versioins.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Given the price of the rear diffuser I think you would be better trading to an my11 and save some cash! Nissan really are taking the piss with these prices.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

honda_pilot said:


> Thought you said cheap parts?
> 
> The matts are cheaper on ebay with free delivery.
> 
> Nissan GTR/GT-R Genuine Car Floor Mats Luxury Tailored Front+Rear Set of 4 | eBay


Mats are cheaper from Nissan direct

Nissan GT-R Luxury Mats - KE755JF081


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Sinth said:


> Mats are cheaper from Nissan direct
> 
> Nissan GT-R Luxury Mats - KE755JF081


Thats cheaper than I paid, I'll be ringing them in the morning!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Thats cheaper than I paid, I'll be ringing them in the morning!


I expect a discount when I come round :chairshot


----------



## Zagato (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Paul thats v useful to know

got a feeling you may be inundated with enquiries 

Chaps lets keep it for bigger or more expensive parts to save this helpful guy the admin aggro eh....lol



Paul Whiffin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that I can get most OEM Nissan parts cheaper through contacts I have in the USA and Japan. I've been very suprised lately at the difference in some of the parts, normal high cost of living in the UK!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Zagato said:


> Thanks Paul thats v useful to know
> 
> got a feeling you may be inundated with enquiries
> 
> Chaps lets keep it for bigger or more expensive parts to save this helpful guy the admin aggro eh....lol


Thanks Zagato, how very thoughtful of you!


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> can you get hold of a full set of the MY2012/2013 climate control/radio/temp dials on the front panel?
> 
> 
> I understand the look a bit nicer than the 2009/2010 versioins.


Not cheap as expected, £944.96 inc delivery and VAT. I tried to get a price in the UK for it but its not even on Nissan UK's system yet!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Not cheap as expected, £944.96 inc delivery and VAT. I tried to get a price in the UK for it but its not even on Nissan UK's system yet!


5 knobs cost nearly 1K


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> 2013 car is supposed to have a revised sump pan with baffle, how much for this sump pan?


Revised sump pan on its own is £582.40 inc VAT, dont know on UK price as they dont have it on there system yet!


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> 5 knobs cost nearly 1K


Its a joke isn't it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Not cheap this one! I haven't checked the price in the UK but from the states I can do it for £3120 inc VAT.


The US one won't have the integrated fog light.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Revised sump pan on its own is £582.40 inc VAT, dont know on UK price as they dont have it on there system yet!


That's not too bad. Is that all that's required, ie they haven't changed the length of the oil pickup for this pan?

Anders


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> That's not too bad. Is that all that's required, ie they haven't changed the length of the oil pickup for this pan?
> 
> Anders


That's what Nissan are saying in the USA yes, just need the sump pan.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you quote me for a rear/side clear indicator facia ? (not sure of the real name for this). basically mine has a crack in it 

no hurry on this one, just if you are placing an order for some kit and can tag it on


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Paul Whiffin said:


> That's what Nissan are saying in the USA yes, just need the sump pan.


Someone in states beat me to it, bought one and posted pics and part number 11110-38B0A.

A close up look at the new 2014 oil baffle / windage tray. - Pics - Engine - GT-R Life

Might order this when I have the rear wing fitted.

Anders


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

cerealuk said:


> Can you quote me for a rear/side clear indicator facia ? (not sure of the real name for this). basically mine has a crack in it
> 
> no hurry on this one, just if you are placing an order for some kit and can tag it on


You'll need to be a bit more specific on this one, or post up a picture of what you mean?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Saved myself some money today! I needed an abs sensor for my own car, rang Nissan UK and it was about £280 + VAT, I nearly fell of my chair, what a rip off for an ABS sensor. Contacted my supplier in Japan and I've got it for £130 + VAT, the question is why are Nissan UK ripping us off on the parts?


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Saved myself some money today! I needed an abs sensor for my own car, rang Nissan UK and it was about £280 + VAT, I nearly fell of my chair, what a rip off for an ABS sensor. Contacted my supplier in Japan and I've got it for £130 + VAT, the question is why are Nissan UK ripping us off on the parts?


Because its the UK!! Anything with UK on the end=normal price x2 +10% - £1
Rest of world see uk as a rich country and "therefore they can afford it"!

Great saving Paul....good work :clap:


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I also had the same thing with a wheel bearing, £295 + VAT in the UK if my memory serves me right and £150 + VAT from the USA!


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Paul, I'm interested in the LED DRL for the 2009-2010 GT-R which doesn't have LED DRL factory installed on the bumper.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Ventsi said:


> Hi Paul, I'm interested in the LED DRL for the 2009-2010 GT-R which doesn't have LED DRL factory installed on the bumper.


Hi, not sure exactly what part you mean, can you post up a picture or email me one to [email protected]?


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Hi, not sure exactly what part you mean, can you post up a picture or email me one to [email protected]?


I think he must just mean the daylight running led lights Paul that I think MY11 onwards had as standard, that are installed in the front bumper. 09/10 cars didn't have these even as an option, so anyone who wants to get them installed will have to have the bumper cut!! Best get a professional bodywork shop to do it or its big dollar for a new bumper!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

No. He isn't on about them. He wants the ones that are on the 09-10 cars, like he said in his post.

http://www.nissanraceshop.com/product/330833/daytime-running-lights-b66m0jf300


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> No. He isn't on about them. He wants the ones that are on the 09-10 cars, like he said in his post.
> 
> R35 GT-R Daytime LED Running Lights - B66M0-JF300 - Nissan


I stand corrected


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Ventsi said:


> Hi Paul, I'm interested in the LED DRL for the 2009-2010 GT-R which doesn't have LED DRL factory installed on the bumper.


I can get them but no cheaper than what you see on the link provided above I'm afraid.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, that was exactly what I am after. Been trying to find those for a decent price for years. Simply can't convince myself to pay $1000+ for something which really costs $10 and should have been factory installed in the first place.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Paul,

Can you get me a price for the rear foglamp on a 2011 GT-R please?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Can you get me a price for the rear foglamp on a 2011 GT-R please?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I cant get this any cheaper than the UK price I'm afraid, Nissan UK for this particular part on this one.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

OK Paul, thanks for the prompt reply:thumbsup:
Dave.


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

*Gtr running lights*



Ventsi said:


> Thanks guys, that was exactly what I am after. Been trying to find those for a decent price for years. Simply can't convince myself to pay $1000+ for something which really costs $10 and should have been factory installed in the first place.


May be able to help you out here. PM me


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

*Chrome centre console panel*

Hi Paul,

Could you get me a price for the chrome centre console panel that surrounds the gear lever, start button and cup holders please. Mine is heavily scratched.

Thanks


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

RussVVTi6Speed said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Could you get me a price for the chrome centre console panel that surrounds the gear lever, start button and cup holders please. Mine is heavily scratched.
> 
> Thanks


Have you thought about getting a carbon fibre cover instead?

Won't scratch as easily and will look miles better :thumbsup: 

Probably wouldn't be much differnece in the price either knowing Nissan's prices!


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Have you thought about getting a carbon fibre cover instead?
> 
> Won't scratch as easily and will look miles better :thumbsup:
> 
> Probably wouldn't be much differnece in the price either knowing Nissan's prices!


I have, but I want to stay as stock as possible on the inside. Thanks for the suggestion though. May end up doing that.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

PM'd.

Mine is scratched as hell, I was thinking of putting some 3M brushed steel wrap around it.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

RussVVTi6Speed said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Could you get me a price for the chrome centre console panel that surrounds the gear lever, start button and cup holders please. Mine is heavily scratched.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Russ,

I can get this panel yes, UK price is £282.33 inc VAT.

My price £199.50 inc VAT.

UK delivery £12 inc VAT.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Saved myself some money today! I needed an abs sensor for my own car, rang Nissan UK and it was about £280 + VAT, I nearly fell of my chair, what a rip off for an ABS sensor. Contacted my supplier in Japan and I've got it for £130 + VAT, the question is why are Nissan UK ripping us off on the parts?


If I came to your garage for some work would you charge me a fair hourly rate or would you charge double that of a normal garage. If the later no point complaining about Nissan and their high parts prices.


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

*Silver centre console panel*



Paul Whiffin said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> I can get this panel yes, UK price is £282.33 inc VAT.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thanks very much. Could you pm me what I need to do from here.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

RussVVTi6Speed said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks very much. Could you pm me what I need to do from here.
> 
> Thanks


Just send an email to me at [email protected] 


Thanks
Paul


----------



## dan4182uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you do much with the price of standard front discs? 380mm for an 09.

I know there are better alternative options, but I need the car completely standard for class regulations. 

Nissan want £1,005 +vat.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

dan4182uk said:


> Can you do much with the price of standard front discs? 380mm for an 09.
> 
> I know there are better alternative options, but I need the car completely standard for class regulations.
> 
> Nissan want £1,005 +vat.


I''ve checked in Japan and they are actually more expensive on the discs than the UK>

I can give you 10% discount on a set, that's it.

Give me a shout if you need some.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Paul

Could you get a price for the rear boot spoiler LED light.

Thanks


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

R35 Boxer said:


> Could you get a price for the rear boot spoiler LED light.


Just being nosey, whats wrong with yours? 

Mine died on me but never knew of anyone else having an issue. I bought a spoiler from KR for a reasonable price which had a spare 3rd brake light as Nissan was so expensive. 

But literally one day my 3rd brake light worked... next dead


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Just being nosey, whats wrong with yours?
> 
> Mine died on me but never knew of anyone else having an issue. I bought a spoiler from KR for a reasonable price which had a spare 3rd brake light as Nissan was so expensive.
> 
> But literally one day my 3rd brake light worked... next dead


Two of the LED bulbs in mine have stopped working so there is a blank spot in the middle of it. I've only ever seen this problem on a video review of the Alpha 12.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

R35 Boxer said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Could you get a price for the rear boot spoiler LED light.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay, I've been waiting for a price back from Japan, UK price is £175.20 inc VAT or I can get it from Japan for £162 inc VAT, not a lot in it on this part unfortunately.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Paul. Can you get a price for some rear anti roll bar drop links please?
Cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

barry P. said:


> Looks like it's been chewed by the dog :chuckle:


or his missus while out dogging !!!


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Glennyboy said:


> Hi Paul. Can you get a price for some rear anti roll bar drop links please?
> Cheers


Can you PM me your chassis number?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

After this weeks shock of having to buy 2 O2 sensors this week from my local Nissan dealer, £260 + VAT each! We are now keeping all of the O2 sensors in stock here at a much discounted rate, 20% off the UK retail price in fact. These will be a stock item too so no waiting for Nissan to order them in for you either. 

When fitting downpipes these can seize up in the cats and strip the threads.


----------



## AP Steve (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Paul, I'm after a OEM replacement gear knob for my MY2010 Black Edition if you can get me a price?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

AP Steve said:


> Hi Paul, I'm after a OEM replacement gear knob for my MY2010 Black Edition if you can get me a price?



Hi Steve, can you pm me your chassis number?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Paul I'm after one too, but the black and red finish from the 2012 model.
I believe you have my chassis number.

Protegimus


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Protegimus said:


> Paul I'm after one too, but the black and red finish from the 2012 model.
> I believe you have my chassis number.
> 
> Protegimus


I'll need your chassis number please.


----------



## AP Steve (Oct 6, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Hi Steve, can you pm me your chassis number?


I'm away at the moment Paul, I'll get the chassis number to you as soon as I get back on New Years eve.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you still get cheaper GTR parts from USA Paul?


----------

